
Checklists: an operational gift - kiyanwang
https://tech.buzzfeed.com/checklists-an-operational-gift-aaf42cf0be12
======
zhte415
Before settling on a checklist, I've used and not regretted doing workflow
process mapping, as SIPOC as possible, to identify unneeded, repeated, out-of-
order steps and manual/waiting points.

As a visual, it's pretty easy for all to follow. If short on decoration, it
can also be put up as a poster on the wall.

